# Shampoos for white coats



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey all,

I was looking at the shampoos made to whiten white hair and was wondering, what happens to the dark/colored areas when you use it? Does it make those areas look dull? Just curious. Thinking about changing what I use on Trooper. 

Thanks!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No is just brightens up all over. I use Shimmering Lights made for us white headed ladies. Most beauty salons sell it and Fantastic Sams. Now the hold family uses it. Finally got the DH to use it and it really whitened up his hair and the darker gray is just fine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I usually use Biogroom Superwhite on Kodi, sometimes Chris Christensen White on White. Both work well, Biogroom is a lot less expensive. As Lucile said, they work well to brighten up the white, and do no harm to his black head and the black spot on his back. They are still glossy and black, and I never use any other kind of shampoo!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually use baby shampoo about every other time. Sometimes she is not been out and turned yellowish. Don't have any idea what shimmering lights costs as opposed to what Krandall uses.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

So what kind of conditioners do you use with these shampoos? I realize that it pretty much depends on the coat, I'm just curious what you guys use just so I have a place to start looking.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Angie!! I also use the Biogroom superwhite, I know Tillie's 'color' looks white, BUT her apricot is really starting to get deeper!! I'm sure you'll be able to see it when you come up! 
As for conditioner I use human Palmers Deep treatment Coconut conditioner, it comes in little packets, I'll give you one to try out!! One packet usually last about 3 baths for Tillie. Although now that shes cut shorter I may be able to squeeze 4 baths out of it! 

It's so interesting how different products work so differently from hav to hav!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good stuff to know. I've wondered the same thing as well since Brody has a lot of black on him too so I was always hesitant to buy shampoo for white.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> So what kind of conditioners do you use with these shampoos? I realize that it pretty much depends on the coat, I'm just curious what you guys use just so I have a place to start looking.


I use Biogroom Silk. It's inexpensive, smells good and does a great job on Kodi's coat. But you are right, it's all over the map. different people find that different products are best based on their dog's coat.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I use a bunch of different ones, snowey coat, Isle of Dogs, Plush Puppy, shimmer lights and one for horses. The #1 All systems one has bleach and will bleach the color out of dark areas. I do my hair twice a week with the shimmer lights. With the horse one, you need to condition well and leave it on for about 5 minutes before rinsing. I like the Pure Paws silk conditioner and put it on straight.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I've used CC and Biogroom, but stayed with Biogroom. I thought CC stripped her coat of moisture. I second what Karen says about Biogroom. And I am really liking Coat Handler conditioner, a recent change. I think it keeps her from matting. She's been much easily to brush out in between weekly baths.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, everyone. I could not for the LIFE of me, find Biogroom Superwhite locally. I needed something that day, so I ended up getting Tropiclean's whitening shampoo. I really like it. I totally noticed a difference in the whiteness and brightness of his coat just this first time! It even got the orange out, from rolling around in orange dirt recently. 

I paired it with Biogroom Silk conditioner. It's a really great combo for his coat at the moment, the only issue I have is the scent of the Biogroom Silk. Do any of you have suggestions for conditioners that are similar to Biogroom Silk without the same scent?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

glad you found something that you like!! Not sure about the conditioner, I too am not thrilled with Biogrooms scent, so I only use the whitening shampoo and use a totally different, coconut based human conditioner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, everyone. I could not for the LIFE of me, find Biogroom Superwhite locally. I needed something that day, so I ended up getting Tropiclean's whitening shampoo. I really like it. I totally noticed a difference in the whiteness and brightness of his coat just this first time! It even got the orange out, from rolling around in orange dirt recently.
> 
> I paired it with Biogroom Silk conditioner. It's a really great combo for his coat at the moment, the only issue I have is the scent of the Biogroom Silk. Do any of you have suggestions for conditioners that are similar to Biogroom Silk without the same scent?


I actua
Ly like the smell of BioGroom, but if you want something that works almost exactly the sme but has almost no scent, try Coat Handler's. You probably have to buy it on line, though... i've never seen it in a store.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Now that I have *something* for now, conditioner wise, I am cool with ordering whatever. I do like the biogroom silk, it's great for the texture of trooper's coat, I just have bad bad allergies and I'm pretty sure the perfumes/scent in it is what's making me itch itch itch.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been using Biogroom Whitening. A few friends actually commented how much brighter/whiter my pup looks. I'm also a Coat Handler convert for conditioner. I used to think my pup was a tad bit more cottony than silky, but Coat Handler has made him very very silky. I love it! For whatever reason, I'm not a fan of the smell of CH and have been using a tiny bit of Isle of Dogs conditioner as a final rinse.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I actua
> Ly like the smell of BioGroom, but if you want something that works almost exactly the sme but has almost no scent, try Coat Handler's. You probably have to buy it on line, though... i've never seen it in a store.


 I like the smell too. Biogroom is the only one I have tried that the sisters smell nice for a few days
What is the smell compared too? I love old English and also Shalmar perfume. I think it has a sweet smell.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I might be more open to it if it didn't make me itch and sneeze, lol. I might have to try Coat Handlers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I use coat handler conditioner on my Lhasa because of his allergys, I use comfort shampoo on him and it has a medicine smell the coat handler cuts the smell and has no smell of its own. My daughter has lots of allergys and when she visits I always use the handler on all the dogs. I like Biogroom and the smell just not for him or if my daughter is visiting. Both have great price points also. Also the coat handler is a good choice for a cottony coat.

Often people on the forum are trying to deal with mats, I have always been good with mats and I have used cornstarch for years and after a bath for small matting I will use Ice on Ice or Crown Royele ulitmate detangling spray. I had been sick for awhile and was unable to brush my guys, I was lucky to get them out four times a day. No big problems except with my Lhasa he is in full coat I put glaucoma meds in his right eye and 2 times a day cyclsporin drops for dry eye in both eyes, usually I soak his eyes with a warm cloth and then wash under his eyes with a tearless shampoo in the morning and evening. OMG the matts after three weeks!!!! This is a very sensitive area you have to be very careful, anyway telling my daughter and she said why don't you use the ring 5, it always worked for her and my son when I was away and they didn't brush the dogs. I told her I have not used it in years, I didn't think they still sold it. Cherrybrook has it. it worked, this one you wet and let the mat dry before you brush it out, it still takes a bit of work, it is great for small sensitive areas under the chin on curly dogs, mustache, beards and if your dogs engage in ear grooming each other helps with those nasty mats. It looks like I may have a use for it again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> I might be more open to it if it didn't make me itch and sneeze, lol. I might have to try Coat Handlers.


Yeah, Allergies are a totally different issue. Our minister once FILLED the front of the church with lilacs right before a service where I was supposesd to be a communion server. I am REALLY allergic to lilacs, as pretty as they smell. I had to tell her I couldn't serve, and went home. (and in just the length of time it took me to tell her, I was leaking like a faucet and sneezing uncontrollably!) She felt terrible, and I had to keep reassuring her that there was no way she could have known!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

If anyone is interested in buying BioGroom, don't get it from Cherry Brook. Jefferspet has it for about $ 2-3 less per bottle, even with shipping. Unfortunately, they do not carry Coat Handler.

I actually like the Light almost non existent smell of the coat Handler, is absolutely great on cottony coats. So far, that is the best shampoo I have used on Bumi.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

So, the other day I picked up another conditioner so I'd have *something* other than the Biogroom Silk. It's a shame I didn't just order the Coat Handler's when you gals suggested it before. I picked up some Avoderm Conditioner because it looked like the best one on the store shelf. BIG MISTAKE. I couldn't hardly comb the poor guy! It definitely wasn't enough moisture, like not even CLOSE! That was the worst comb out ever! The poor guy was a Trooper. LOL, I crack myself up!

Anyways, off to order Coat Handler's pronto! Or maybe Ziggy's. Hmm... off to compare and compare price.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh NO! sounds like a grooming nightmare!! at least he isn't blowing coat on TOP on using that conditioner!! :frusty:

Good to hear from you, I was thinking to pm you since I hadn't heard from you in a bit! How is everything going!??


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm curious where everyone gets their Coat Handlers from, that has decent shipping, doesn't require you to buy 25 bucks of stuff? 

And I noticed it's concentrated, does it HAVE to be diluted, or do you use it as is for the bath time conditioning??


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I use the CC White on White but mix it about 50/50 with water before putting it on. Works just as well that way and is much less expensive that way too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> I use the CC White on White but mix it about 50/50 with water before putting it on. Works just as well that way and is much less expensive that way too.


But that is a shampoo, not a conditioner.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

True! Sorry! I didn't read all the threads through and didn't realize we went off the shampoo discussion. I rarely use a conditioner...but mine is cut down to about 2 inches in hair length. I wash with diluted White on White, rinse, towel dry (mostly with two towels), spray with Ice on Ice, check for any mats I might have missed before washing and get them out first, and blow dry with a Cool Dry blow dryer (also by CC, but that I've had for over 20 years.) Once dry, I brush with wooden pin brush first, then comb out everything with the #5 CC buttercomb, face with the face comb, then clean ears, cut pads, and trim any areas necessary (or the entire dog with scissors) and then do nails. Wa-la....done! Usually the whole process takes only 1 hour........but hubby helps keep him on the table. He is a wiggly little thing!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I use human conditioner I don't notice any difference. I also just use any whiting shampoo and haven't noticed a difference. The only product I really like is Bio Groom because I like the smell and it lasts for days.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I use Pantene conditioner and have started combing through her hair as I rinse. ( Wide Tooth Comb). The Pantene smells so good and the pool is heated again so Rosie is getting bathed in the pool. When I put the conditioner on her all over and then let her swim a little while I comb through--so soft and easy. Well I admit she swims out of necessity. She hates it, but it is the easiest way to rinse her. She does it herself basically.

I tried rinsing with apple cider vinegar once. Read that it was perfect for dogs. Could not comb it out at all. I had to put her back in the sink and condition. Maybe it is her hair, but I won't try that again.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> I'm curious where everyone gets their Coat Handlers from, that has decent shipping, doesn't require you to buy 25 bucks of stuff?
> 
> And I noticed it's concentrated, does it HAVE to be diluted, or do you use it as is for the bath time conditioning??


I get it from Cherrybrook when they have the 4.99 shipping deals. I am actually running out and waiting so I can buy it again.
I wonder if there is another place to buy it whith same or less shipping cost.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I got a sample pack of the CC Spectrum 10 awhile back. I started using the shampoo a couple months ago and finally tried out the conditioner a few days ago and discovered that I LOVE it!!!! I am a CC Spectrum 10 convert!!! lol Now I'm mad that I spent over $20 on the Pure Paws Conditoner! I used it twice and hated it. It made Tillie VERY staticky and 'fly away' and she actually had a lot of matts. So far 4 days out from a bath with the Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner and her hair is doing fantastic!!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

CC is awesome. They have a treatment as well that I used on Bumi and made his hair feel fantastic!


----------

